# small Gracie brag!



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Today Gracie and I left the house at 6:15 AM (ugh) and trekked to an American Herding Breed Association (AHBA) trial. It was great fun! Gracie passed the first leg of her HCT (Herding Capability Test). She got a nice green ribbon! Since this was my first competition, I had no idea what to expect. My camera was in the car the whole time so there are no pictures







Gracie went willingly with the judge, sat and platz when she was told to. She was not wild and crazy (was that really MY dog?!!!). The judge was very pleased, said she has great potential. She did not enter the second leg as the judge felt she did too much circling and would not pass the second leg. That's okay. We had a blast just being there!! There and back in 5 hours.....temperature was 76 when I left and was 92 on the way home (ugh). Glad to be back.

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cool! Are you going to keep it up?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good job ladies!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!







Herding is really fun for these guys!

Lee


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone! It was very exciting.









D&K's mom -- yes, we're planning on keeping it up. Not entirely sure where we'll train or what form we'll do, it's all so confusing -- HGH, AHBA, AKC.....but in some fashion, Gracie will continue to herd. It's just for fun - little ribbons are a bonus!!


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats!!!! Sounds like a really fun time!


Kris


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow Jen! How exciting for you and Gracie! Congrats!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

That's awesome!!







I wish there were more places to do herding around here.


----------

